# Parasite? Treatment Suggestion



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I noticed some small white objects on of my ternetzi's dorsal fin when I first got it, I'm pretty sure those are not ick and it has not increased nor decreased in number over the past month or so since I had it. I used prazipro to treat the tank and it's on the 5th day now those white objects are still there. it's impossible to take clear pictures as they are very small and the terns won't stop moving. any idea what those might be and if I should do a second round of prazipro or should try something else??


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

birthmark


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish those were birthmarks, I think it had 5 or 6 to begin with, based on the pics look like its down to just 3 now..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh thought they been the same. Think it says its safe for 2nd treatment but I'm LONG ways from home so not 100%. Could follow retreatment recommendations on bottle. Wait a week or so & retreat. Or maybe wait a week or so n try something else like para-guard? If prazi got rid of a few of em I'd wait a week or so & retreat. Prazi is for internal parasites only where para-guard is for both Interal & external parasites.

Nice looking little guy you have there Jp


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll have to look at the instruction on the bottle, maybe pick up some jungle labs parasite clear or something like that and give it a shot if second treatment of prazipro doesn't help.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Could it be Ick or possibly Ammonia burns?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

na, not ammonia burn, 100% sure


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, good to be sure. I once had an Eigenmanni with something that looked like that on his back tail... it bugged the hell outta me until I took him out of the water to try and scrape it off... Well, when trying to scrape it, found that it was a tiny ammonia burn that just couldn't come off.

Curious to know what it ends up being.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ParaGuard will do the trick


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't remember the name of that parasite now but i know it's pretty common on caribas... just raise your tank temp and add some salt and they should disappear in a few weeks... if you don't want to raise you tank temp (because fish aggression if you have a shoal) you can just phisically remove them with teezers or a knife and add some salt to your tank... i won't recommend that if you don't know how to handle this kind of fish... or you can (salt) treat him solo in an hospital tank...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no problem of handling the fish but netting it out will be a pain in the planted tank.
I'll probably try paraguard just in case there are more free swimming in the tank.

or maybe jungle labs parasite clear, think that should work as well.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I just read the info for paraguard:

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/ParaGuard.html

And it states that the product uses Malachite Green - which I've read is bad for P's... It does look like it has some pros though...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> I have no problem of handling the fish but netting it out will be a pain in the planted tank.
> I'll probably try paraguard just in case there are more free swimming in the tank.
> 
> or maybe jungle labs parasite clear, think that should work as well.


Personally i think meds should be the last resource... i've treated caribas with that parasite with salt many times... salt treatment WILL work in a few weeks... if you don't want to raise your tank temp (because aggresion) just treat him solo in a separate hospital tank or phisically remove the parasite with tweezers or a knife if you really know how to handle this kind of fish... anyway you should add salt to your tank to kill any remaining parasite...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

ParaGuard has yet to kill any of my fish or plants









IMO - Unless absolutely necessary netting should be avoided, It causes unneeded stress, not to mention a new pecking order and territories will have to be re-established once the subject is added back to the main aquarium.


----------



## KO78 (Jun 12, 2011)

ive got the identical thing going on with my new elong. doesn't seem to be affecting him at all, still eats, no clamped fins, acts totally normal but they're really bugging me. i'm going with the salt and elevated temp for a week or two and see what happens. please update if you figure it out though.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

at first it was fine, eats well and very active but lately got really lazy and not moving much, barely eating which is probably why it's the smallest of the group. managed to take it out few days ago as it was barely moving and I tried to remove those white objects, they just exploded, kind like when you pop a zit, pretty weird.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Tiny abcess. Hopefully he'll get his strength back n start eating better


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

too late, it was the weakest link already......


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that...


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I kinda saw that coming, it showed no interested in food for at least few days already, thought removal of those white objects would help but maybe it was too late already. at least the rest of the p's didn't get to eat those "parasites"


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that suks!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

very sorry to hear that


----------

